# Htc hd2



## noop

Received my HTC HD2 on upgrade a few days ago, my thoughts of using it so far…

The HTC HD2 was supposed to be an iphone killer with a 1 GHz processor, 448 MB RAM and 512 MB ROM whilst it is fast and the functionality is good so far I don't think this is quite the one to slay the iphone just yet!

It is a windows mobile powered device, and does work quite well. The layout of the menu and options are ok, you have the 9 personalised homepage shortcuts and clock. There are also the main menu options on a scroll bar at the bottom of the screen.

*The good bits - What it has over the iphone*

It has flash lite built in so you can stream videos

5mp camera with flash, the camera is good and should have been 5mp in the new 3GS, the flash is very bright

Expandable memory - micro sd card slot

Big 4.3 inch screen, which makes it about 1cm wider and taller then the iphone

*The bad bits*

The touch screen could be more sensitive, you do have apply a little pressure which I don't like doing. Also you can not flick across the menu options on the homepage and have to press and drag.

Lack of current applications available

Bad battery life - Battery life is terrible! You will need several chargers as so far with limited use my HD2 eats up the battery in one day.

Background applications - Programs continue to run in the background, once you close an application they are not closed and continue to run in the background using up the memory

It has already crashed on me once in a week!

I'll continue to update as I use it…


Comparison of full specs can be seen here if you are interested


----------



## mistryn

thanks for the review, i have been looking at this phone as my contract is coming to an end. i would be interested to hear other views with the same phone


----------



## Bo2007

i have been keeping an eye on this phone for a while but the biggest failing is Windows Mobile in my opionin. the one to look out for is the Sony Ericsson x10 which is due next month. that should be the phone to beat!


----------



## noop

I have read good and bad about windows mobile, however it really comes down to using it. I have had windows mobile devices previously and this is by far the best I have seen and used. 

There are still some problems that could be fixed, such as the background applications


----------



## mistryn

Bo2007 said:


> i have been keeping an eye on this phone for a while but the biggest failing is Windows Mobile in my opionin. the one to look out for is the *Sony Ericsson x10* which is due next month. that should be the phone to beat!


any more info on this?


----------



## Avanti

noop said:


> *The bad bits*
> 
> The touch screen could be more sensitive, you do have apply a little pressure which I don't like doing. Also you can not flick across the menu options on the homepage and have to press and drag.
> 
> Lack of current applications available
> 
> Bad battery life - Battery life is terrible! You will need several chargers as so far with limited use my HD2 eats up the battery in one day.


Some handsets have capacitive touch screen some resisitive, there are pro's and con's to both technoligies, but do remember the sensitivity can be adjusted on both types.
As for the apps there should be plenty about for the windows OS and not limited to one apps store, as for 1000s of apps? many are slight variances on others and all the main stuff should be available for all platforms.

EG the iphone satnav app is sygic and available for all OS and just £60.


----------



## mistryn

just out of interest Avanti, i read in your other post that you have the sony satio? how are you finding that?
ive been offered this as an upgrade but im uncertain because the only plus side to it is the 12mp camera?


----------



## Bo2007

satio was pulled due to big software glitches which have hbeen sorted but the X10 is the one at the moment. the first 1Ghz Snapdragon CPU with Adroid. the next one is the HTC Bravo. do a google search on them, i have done lots of research!


----------



## Avanti

mistryn said:


> just out of interest Avanti, i read in your other post that you have the sony satio? how are you finding that?
> ive been offered this as an upgrade but im uncertain because the only plus side to it is the 12mp camera?


I am well pleased with it, many switchers to smartphones are annoyed at 1st as there is a 'learning/getting used to' curve and this can take weeks rather than days , there was recent talk of the handset crashing down, indeed my battery used to last less than a day but having wi-fi scanning and gps on was the main culprit, get 2 days useage with plenty of texts and calls, no need to talk about the camera it is very good and all I would add to it if i could is optical zoom (which few if any handsets have) , it did annoy me that there is no equalizer on the music player or rds on the radio, but in use not missed at all, the smileys on the texts are missing but I understnd again this is the case on all smartphones, I have filled my 8gb card but do have several HQ feature films and around 7hrs of video content as well as music photo's etc.

There is a phone firmware fix available now for the earlier reported problems, checked mine and it is RB xxx xxxx (the update is RC xxx xxxx) so may update just for the heck of it. My mate who has had 2 iphones seems impressed with my Satio, he now has a Palm Pre.


----------



## Shiny

I'm posting from my hd2 right now and loving the phone. the apps running is a pain but I've put task manager in my shortcuts and it is a solution to this as you can kill all open apps.

my first smart phone and, to be honest, being windows makes it dead easy to navigate.

I had a quick look on the xda developers site and you can (with a bit of knowledge) change almost everything, even the battery icon.

I guess the battery could be better but not putting it down doesn't help.

I'm well impressed overall.


----------



## noop

Shiny said:


> the apps running is a pain but I've put task manager in my shortcuts


How have you done that? I have been trying to figure this out


----------



## Nozza

mistryn said:


> any more info on this?


Try www.esato.com, there's a lot more info on the xperix x10, I'm considering upgrading to it next month hopefully.


----------



## ryand

Might be useful links (depends if you are using a SIM free variant ot a network ROM variant though)

http://blog.brightpoint.co.uk/introducing-htc-hd2

http://blog.brightpoint.co.uk/rom-update-released-htc-hd2-leo

http://blog.brightpoint.co.uk/camera-software-update-available-htc-hd2


----------



## Bo2007

xda developers is where its at


----------



## Shiny

noop said:


> How have you done that? I have been trying to figure this out


From the home page, scroll up and find and empty Quick Link box. If you haven't got one free, press "menu" and then "Remove Quick Links" and get rid of one you don't use.

When it comes up "Add Quick Link", tap "Program" ten scroll down to "Task Manager". Tap on Task Manager and it will now be set as quick link.

To use it, from the home page select task manager from your quick link box, press "Menu", then press "End All Tasks". I asks if you are sure, so press "yes" and then all open apps will be closed.

The more i play with this phone, the more i like it, but i reckon there must be loads more it can do.

When i get some proper time to concentrate, i'll have another look at the XDA developers site. They have done all sorts on there, like invisible clock backgrounds, increasing the number of quicklinks on the home page and loads more http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=531


----------



## noop

Shiny said:


> From the home page, scroll up and find and empty Quick Link box. If you haven't got one free, press "menu" and then "Remove Quick Links" and get rid of one you don't use.
> 
> When it comes up "Add Quick Link", tap "Program" ten scroll down to "Task Manager". Tap on Task Manager and it will now be set as quick link.
> 
> To use it, from the home page select task manager from your quick link box, press "Menu", then press "End All Tasks". I asks if you are sure, so press "yes" and then all open apps will be closed.


Looks like T-Mobile have removed it in their version as I did all that on day 1 and task manager is not there!

Spent a bit of time on XDA developers and there are loads of tweaks that can be done

Check this out if you haven't already done http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=583638


----------



## Shiny

Yeah, i've been reading that page. I'm going to have a little play, but only basic stuff. I'm worried that if i do anything that requires a reset that i may lose some of the stuff that came with the phone that is specific to o2.

As for the taskbar, it sounds like your is hidden, copy it into your start menu and then add it to the quicklinks as i posed above -

_*8. Add Task Manager to Home Screen Quick Links*
Copy the hidden TaskMgr.exe file from your Windows folder to your Start Menu/Programs folder. Now it's possible to place a shortcut on your Manila today and you can open/close running programs with ease._


----------



## Bo2007

im still not sure about this vs the X10 on Andriod.......

looks like the Andriod marketplace is on 20k apps


----------



## [email protected]

After the troubles I have had with the Touch HD I think I would steer a wide berth when it comes to Win Mobile, although I would agree some of it was down to Oranges crappy software. However I think windows mobile still needs to be rewritten from the ground up, it's just too buggy for me has that feeling that everyday they came into work to program it was Friday afternoon and they wanted to get down the pub, The problem you describe is Win Mobiles version, attempt at multi tasking, when you press and hold X the app will close but if you tap it will just put the app into the background, this is MS's attempt at multi tasking I believe but after 2 as most 3 apps running in the back ground the device just crawls along. What I couldn't work out even though I had closed active sync it kept opening itself taking up resources I couldn't imagine what it needed when it was in my pocket. I am personally waiting on the Linux OS running on the N900 in the new year the youTube results are really great but we all live in the real world so hopefully (pfft yah right) it should be as good and the new Android looks promising so I will be making my mind up in 1st 1/4 of 2010.


----------



## Bo2007

andriod does thae same with the apps in the background tho doesnt it?


----------



## Scotty Pro

The big problem with windows Mobile is the same with all flavours of Windows, they have to work on zillions of variations of hardware.

Apple on the other hand make both software and hardware so they don't have so much of a problem, everything is neatly integrated. 

Don't think that the HTC will become the iPhone killer though, if you take an iPhone in one hand and a HTC in the other, walk into the high street and ask people to choose a phone, I bet the majority would pick the iPhone.


----------



## Bo2007

agree with u there the iphone is good but the biggest problm imo is itunes


----------



## Shiny

Reading the XDA developers site, they have pretty much created a fix for any little things that annoy, such as fix that turns the "x" into a hard close button rather than a minimise button. To be fair though, before i realised the x only minimised, i had loads of apps left open/runing and didn't experience any lag on the phone.

I can't see why everyone is complaining about Windows Mobile, from what i have read with HTC's Sense UI most people seem more than happy with the 6.5 version (although i have no idea what difference there is from other versions).

It's easy to navigate, works well and looks extremely customisable. Side by side with the iphone, the HD2 a much better looking phone and i read stacks of comparison reviews before choosing the HD2 above the iphone and buying mine. 

Mind you, once the initial novelty has worn off, living with it may be a different thing entirely, who knows.


----------



## Bo2007

nice sum up there lloyd. think i will take a punt and get one today if o2 have one in stock....


----------



## PaulGTI

Scotty Pro said:


> if you take an iPhone in one hand and a HTC in the other, walk into the high street and ask people to choose a phone, I bet the majority would pick the iPhone.


Not in Wolverhampton. You`ll end up with no phones and a black eye.


----------



## Avanti

PaulGTI said:


> Not in Wolverhampton. You`ll end up with no phones and a black eye.


:lol: worst bit is you're probably right


----------



## Modmedia

I hate all these new smartphones to be honest. Its like they are all trying to hard. I've played with all of them and lived with them for a few days and I ALWAYS go back to my iPhone which just _works_. Simple to use, looks good, mine NEVER crashes.. still the best browsing experience on a mobile phone (minus the flash).

All other phones seem so 'fiddley' in comparison.


----------



## [email protected]

Shiny said:


> Reading the XDA developers site, they have pretty much created a fix for any little things that annoy, such as fix that turns the "x" into a hard close button rather than a minimise button.


?? Never needed fixing there is an option in normal flavour to turn it from minimise to close on X, its in the phones options. Although I would conceded for me I would prefer the default to be close.


----------



## [email protected]

Scotty Pro said:


> Don't think that the HTC will become the iPhone killer though, if you take an iPhone in one hand and a HTC in the other, walk into the high street and ask people to choose a phone, I bet the majority would pick the iPhone.


I would agree the general public would choose the iphone but not because it is necessary the better choice but because they know iphone since its advertised to hell and windows mobile isn't, the world of tech is littered with technically deficient hardware out selling technically superior hardware and mostly due to price or a good marketing department. Don't get me wrong I am not knocking the iphone.

Its not unlike Bill Gates and the whole Microsoft outfit they are very good at doing business that is how they are as successful as they are. In the early days their product wasn't the best out there but Bill Gates always looked at a company twice as big as MS and set to being better than them until they became the most successful (matter of opinion I know), ok granted when they got to the top they made sure they stayed there and not always by wholesome methods it could be said.

I freely admit I don't see the value in the iphone for what you get. I had hoped the snap dragon cpu would unleash some power lacking in the winmob phone but from what has been said it has made little difference to windows responsiveness, furthering my belief they need to rewrite the whole os to better optimise it. In the PC market again I would agree there is a huge amount of hardware, although a lot of that is reference boards, cards then merchandised with XFX, BFG, ASUS et al. But not so much in the phone market that run winmob as the operating system (not that I have found from reading reviews and looking into specs)

I have read some very interesting things about Android and google saying next year will be their year in the phone market, they seem to be releasing some great apps as well in the near future.


----------



## Shiny

[email protected] said:


> ?? Never needed fixing there is an option in normal flavour to turn it from minimise to close on X, its in the phones options. Although I would conceded for me I would prefer the default to be close.


Where abouts is that? I can't find it for the life of me on the HD2!


----------



## [email protected]

Shiny said:


> Where abouts is that? I can't find it for the life of me on the HD2!


I was on Touch HD running 6.1 your phone should be 6.5 but I believe its the same (please confirm either way please) so should be Start button>Settings, system tab then run task manager. You should have a tab labelled "button"

Enable the "X" button to end running programs ON/OFF

1. End program by tapping "X"

OR

2. End programs by tapping and holding "X"

Also on this screen I have Enable Quick Menu on Today Screen ON/OFF


----------



## Shiny

It is 6.5, and whilst there is the Task Manager in the System folder, there are no options to change the x button that i can see. I've looked at all the other settings too but can't see one.


----------



## Bo2007

just bought one  its sitting next to me updating to the latest rom at the moment


----------



## noop

Bo2007 said:


> just bought one  its sitting next to me updating to the latest rom at the moment


Cool wish I could update mine! T-mobile are slow on making this available. looking into the goldcard option now.

XDA developers site is a fantastic source of info


----------



## mistryn

Bo2007 said:


> just bought one  its sitting next to me updating to the latest rom at the moment


if you dont mind me asking was it on PAYG or contract you bought the hd2?


----------



## noop

mistryn said:


> if you dont mind me asking was it on PAYG or contract you bought the hd2?


I dont think it is available on PAYG just yet, if so it will be £300+


----------



## mistryn

noop said:


> I dont think it is available on PAYG just yet, if so it will be £300+


some of the sites ive seen have got it available on payg ranging from £448 -£549


----------



## Bo2007

i did the sums and i got it on contract. works out better really


----------



## [email protected]

I have just downloaded the 6.5 pro SDK it has a PC emulator I see if I can find that setting for you Shiny, it would be dumb if they have taken it out.


----------



## Bo2007

noop said:


> Cool wish I could update mine! T-mobile are slow on making this available. looking into the goldcard option now.
> 
> XDA developers site is a fantastic source of info


mine doesnt like rom updating. loojs like the official rom wont update a branded phone. unly sim free ones it looks like. will do some research on goldcard now. there are soooooooooo many mods you can do to this phone its untrue. i would go out on a limb here and say its far superior to the iphone. (even tho the iphone is damn easy to use)


----------



## Shiny

I decided not to do the Rom upgrade on mine until (if it happens) o2 do a specific Rom for the o2 phones.

Whilst mine is unlocked, i was a little worried that there may be some specific o2 features (not that it matters, but such as the o2 start up screen), which will disappear with a generic Rom upgrade.

I did install the sms and camera patch straight away though.

[email protected] - having a quick read on the XDA Developers site, it appears that 6.5 doesn;t have the feature you mention, although there some alternative task manager apps available for download which work with a hard close on the x button.


----------



## Bo2007

chances of them bringing out the rom upgrade are slim! currenlty working my way thru the list of update now, will post how it goes etc.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=583638 if you havent seen it is awesome


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for update Shiny, well I DLed the SDK and had a real good play but like you had said was unable to find and setting like in 6.1 which is stupid. The only thing I did manage to figure out as a slight work round would to be assign "task manager" to one of the front keys so you can straight there to end process on something. The SDK emulator only has 4 front keys but you can quite easily replace the windows key with task manager since the windows key is 99% of the time in the top left corner. the other thing I was going to suggest is a 3rd party app like the winmob tweak app.



> 7. Get the old Task Manager Back
> To be able to really close programs using the X instead of just 'minimizing' the program and leaving it in memory,
> install Duttys HTC Task Manager (attached below), restart and the X is back. Also in Settings you can configure its function.
> 
> 8. Add Task Manager to Home Screen Quick Links
> Copy the hidden TaskMgr.exe file from your Windows folder to your Start Menu/Programs folder. Now it's possible to place a shortcut on your Manila today and you can open/close running programs with ease.


From your link.


----------



## Bo2007

im having secon thoughts about this phone...


----------



## Shiny

Cheers Average. Ive already put a quick link on the home page which means with a couple of clicks i can swap/shut down apps with relative ease.

When i get five minutes im going go try the alternative task managers on the xda forum to see how they fair.

Im still loving the phone though, the more i use it, the easy it all becomes.

One thing that has crossed my mind though and i guess is the same for any smart phone is email/internet security.


----------



## Shiny

Ooooh i've been playing!

Got 20 quicklinks now and Touch X task manager works a treat - http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=246741

cab files are great, you can uninstall them if you don't like them with no harm done!


----------



## Bo2007

took mine back today, didnt like now the HTC Sense and the WM didnt work together, will hae to wait for the right phone to arrive i guess


----------



## [email protected]

great Shiny  could you possibly comment on the phone's performance with 2, 3 apps open in the back ground? Does it slow down to a crawl?


----------



## [email protected]

Bo2007 said:


> took mine back today, didnt like now the HTC Sense and the WM didnt work together, will hae to wait for the right phone to arrive i guess


Take a look at the Nokia N900 should be out in Jan I hope been coming out for the last 4 months but Nokia put it off because of bugs.


----------



## Bo2007

[email protected] said:


> great Shiny  could you possibly comment on the phone's performance with 2, 3 apps open in the back ground? Does it slow down to a crawl?


it def doesnt slow down at all, it is really fast. loaded about 10programs on there inc media player files, facebook, internet, phone, blutooth etc and didnt notice any speed slowdown. give that the ui isnt the best imo, the performance of the snap dragon cpu is frigging awesome


----------



## noop

[email protected] said:


> Take a look at the Nokia N900 should be out in Jan I hope been coming out for the last 4 months but Nokia put it off because of bugs.


I have heard this is another dog of a phone and not good to use. A project manager from my company was in Finland and used the phone. Did not like it too much.

Back to the HD2 I have had it for a few weeks now and really getting on with it.

Battery life is so much better now that the GPS is permanently switched off. A full charge last 2 and a bit days now! Did the camera (pink spot) update and the SMS updates and it's fixed a few little bugs.

Just need to start installing some apps now


----------



## mistryn

one thing has puzzled me when i was looking at the HD2 was the large screen, is it easily scratched? or can you buy a protective film for it?
(sorry im new to the touch screen)


----------



## noop

mistryn said:


> one thing has puzzled me when i was looking at the HD2 was the large screen, is it easily scratched? or can you buy a protective film for it?
> (sorry im new to the touch screen)


Yes you can buy a screenguard for it as you can for most mobile phones.

HTC sell them in their accessory shop (which appears to be a white label of Expansys)


----------



## silverback

martin fields ones are class.i have one on my hd touch,saved it from a big scratch and now it needs replacing.cheaper than a new phone though 

http://www.martinfields.co.uk/productdec.asp?pid=5177&model=HTC_HD2&modeln=HTC HD2


----------



## Bo2007

i bought the inivisishield for my iphone and will get one for my new phone when i get one


----------



## Grizzle

I see WM7 is being released on the HTC.


----------



## noop

> Window Mobile 7 release date: 4th Quarter, 2010


http://wm7.net/


----------



## Bo2007

yeah in like 10 months! well worth the wait ehh lol


----------



## Grizzle

Is there any good deals on at the moment for the HTC i dont fancy a 24 month contract either.


----------



## Avanti

Grizzle said:


> Is there any good deals on at the moment for the HTC i dont fancy a 24 month contract either.


Consider this

TG01

£150 payg good spec :thumb:


----------



## mistryn

Shiny said:


> From the home page, scroll up and find and empty Quick Link box. If you haven't got one free, press "menu" and then "Remove Quick Links" and get rid of one you don't use.
> 
> When it comes up "Add Quick Link", tap "Program" ten scroll down to "Task Manager". Tap on Task Manager and it will now be set as quick link.
> 
> To use it, from the home page select task manager from your quick link box, press "Menu", then press "End All Tasks". I asks if you are sure, so press "yes" and then all open apps will be closed.
> 
> The more i play with this phone, the more i like it, but i reckon there must be loads more it can do.
> 
> When i get some proper time to concentrate, i'll have another look at the XDA developers site. They have done all sorts on there, like invisible clock backgrounds, increasing the number of quicklinks on the home page and loads more http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=531


re found this thread, ignore my PM lloyd
i dont have the task manager in mine when i go to programs?
also how did you change the clock?


----------



## noop

mistryn said:


> re found this thread, ignore my PM lloyd
> i dont have the task manager in mine when i go to programs?
> also how did you change the clock?


Download Duttys Task Manager for Leo.cab from this link on XDA dwvwlopers, it will put a drop down as in the image above (top right corner) it will allow you to close all running programs at once

If you dont want to sign up, pm me your email and I will send you the file


----------



## Shiny

Hopefully my pm makes sense Mistryn :thumb:

The picture above is from the XDA forum, not my phone.

I've changed the clock colour, changed the background, changed the task bar icons, changed the quick links to 20 and a couple of other little bits.

Picture taken on my webcam so really crap - but you get the idea...


----------



## mistryn

thanks noop and lloyd your pm was a great help, now ive managed to change my ringtone. im downloading the taskmanager as i type this and hopefully will go on without any problems

is that another tweek to add more quick links? i certainly could do with some more quick links. 
i think i may also have to invest in a car charger as the battery life is not to great so will require frequent charging (trying to get into habit of plugging it in overnight)


----------



## Shiny

I've got the 20 quick links from here (i think! lol! So many posts on the XDA forums it's hard to remember) - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=591333

As for the car charger, all you need is one of those cigarette lighter/usb things and you can use the usb cable that came with the phone. I am considering getting a couple more usb cables though.


----------



## mistryn

ive downloaded the files and moved them onto the micro usb card. what do i do then?
when i installed the updates from the HTc website, i did the same, moved them onto micro usb, went to start-file explorer and then storage card and double clicked and it worked
but when i try to do it with the task manager cab file, i click setup and it jst loads a blank internet explorer screen?

am i installing it the correct way?

Lloyd - i know what you mean, i had a look on the site there are so many tweeks (part of me feels like trying to load every single one) but trying to be selective (thats if i do manage to understand how to instal the cab file


----------



## mistryn

ignore the above just figured out how to instal it. i was unzipping the file on my computer and then copying it. whereas you need to transfer the zipped folder across and directly unzip it off the phone

btw ive searched on the site but cant find an answer regarding emoticons when used in texting? (thats one of the things im missing)

there isnt a link to download from for the 20 links?


----------



## Shiny

Just under the second picture in the above link is Vovichek_Jamrecords_20shcut_m2525.cab (167.9 KB, 3477 views) . I'm pretty sure that is the cab you need for 20 quick links.


----------



## mistryn

Shiny said:


> Just under the second picture in the above link is Vovichek_Jamrecords_20shcut_m2525.cab (167.9 KB, 3477 views) . I'm pretty sure that is the cab you need for 20 quick links.


thanks Lloyd yup its that one, now just got to find a tweek for that analogue clock :lol:

edit
i have just been reading this thread, the only thing im worried about is if it messes up can i do a roll back?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=609713&highlight=analog+clock


----------



## Shiny

I presume you can just uninstall in Manage Applications, i don't know for sure though.

Have you seen this? Awesome, although apparently the guy won't share his tweeks!


----------



## mistryn

i havent seen that before but looking now and wow, i can imagine why he doesnt want to share that tweek. i do find that the xda forum to over whelming (sp), not an easy layout to navigate round and sort of get lost as to what im looking for

but from my little understanding is it hard to create something like that? i dont know what goes in the process but im going to try to find out how to do it later on


----------



## noop

mistryn said:


> i have just been reading this thread, the only thing im worried about is if it messes up can i do a roll back?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=609713&highlight=analog+clock


Have you got Sprite backup on yours? Mine was preinstalled on the memory card.

It's excellent and does a complete back up of the phone. As it is on the memory card when you do a hard reset the card is not wiped and you can restore without having to link up to a pc!

If you do have it, you need to link up to your PC and copy the file across to install to PC, and then it will automatically copy over to thew HD2, took me a while to figure that out!


----------



## mistryn

noop said:


> Have you got Sprite backup on yours? Mine was preinstalled on the memory card.
> 
> It's excellent and does a complete back up of the phone. As it is on the memory card when you do a hard reset the card is not wiped and you can restore without having to link up to a pc!
> 
> If you do have it, you need to link up to your PC and copy the file across to install to PC, and then it will automatically copy over to thew HD2, took me a while to figure that out!


i havent got it on my memory card
where did you get your phone from? 02?


----------



## noop

mistryn said:


> i havent got it on my memory card
> where did you get your phone from? 02?


No, mine was from T-mobile. It's a good bit of software as it backs up all the settings shortcuts and tweeks, so even my cabs installed were backed up.

It's $20 on offer for HTC customers to be fair I would have bought it if it was not on the phone. It's mentioned quite a bit on XDA developers so I thought it had to be ok

http://www.spritesoftware.com/products/sprite-backup-htc-special


----------



## mistryn

i got mine through phones4u/vodafone and just double checked and its not there, looks like a worthy investment to me

with the wi-fi do you switch it on when you need to? because ive been leaving it on all the time and the battery literally just gets drained


----------



## noop

Turn everything additional off! 

The WIFI & GPS are always searching and kill the battery. After turning all that off my battery lasted 2 days on regular use. Not much anymore as I am on it all the time again!!


----------



## mistryn

how do you turn the GPS off?


----------



## Shiny

In the google maps and weather, make sure the roaming option is unticked. Noop can clarify is there is another GPS one as i'm not sure.

Been playing a bit more.

I've installed the BsB tweeks which looks like it has some good features - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=589305&highlight=landscape when installed you will find it in your start menu.

Also had a go at a wallpaper creator which means you have transparent bars - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=601369

The BsB has a screen shot option, so here's my effort so far -


----------



## Pezza4u

Just ordered one of these, get it tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## RP Stevie

Maybe these are silly questions but:

Is it easy to change the background picture?
Can you view a flash designed website using wifi?

Both mine and the wife's phones are due upgrades and I was intended to change to the Nokia N900 but there is no sign of it coming out on 02 and I'm not sure if I want to spend the money on an iphone even though I know there brilliant and I end up carrying the itouch and a phone around at the minute.

Liking the look of this at the minute though, looks really nice.
Is there a version of outlook on it?

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## Shiny

It has both opera and ie (proper internet, not wap), outlook, word, excell etc.

Changing backgrounds is very easy, but tweaking the clock, taskbars etc is a bit more complicated, but if i can manage it im sure most will be able to.


----------



## Pezza4u

Would I be able to transfer my numbers and txts to this phone from my other one? I've changed networks so don't think I could do it by putting the sim card in.


----------



## Shiny

I did mine via a sync with outlook, luckilly my previous phone, lg viewty, could also sync with outlook so it was dead easy

Dont know about messages though


----------



## RP Stevie

Thanks Lloyd, even with the browser can you open say the Reflection Perfection site as its flash?
The iphone won't open it.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## Shiny

Not as part of the standard install.

I've just had a quick look on the net and there are flash programs (such as flashlite) and some have it working on IE and some have it working on Opera. I've not tried on mine yet though.


----------



## RP Stevie

Cheers, will have to see what carphonewarehouse have to say in the next few weeks when the renewal comes round.

Stevie


----------



## Pezza4u

Anyone got a registry editor I can't find one to download?


----------



## noop

Pezza4u said:


> Anyone got a registry editor I can't find one to download?


PM me your email I have downloaded one from XDA developers and will send you the zip file.

Copy it to your SD card and it will auto install when you open it


----------



## Pezza4u

Shiny said:


> I did mine via a sync with outlook, luckilly my previous phone, lg viewty, could also sync with outlook so it was dead easy
> 
> Dont know about messages though


Sorry forgot to reply to this...the phone came unlocked and unbranded so I popped my O2 card in and copied them over. Only this is it's screwed all the names up so I need to manually edit them 



noop said:


> PM me your email I have downloaded one from XDA developers and will send you the zip file.
> 
> Copy it to your SD card and it will auto install when you open it


I have registered on there but can't find the app...do you have a link?


----------



## noop

Sorry no link, as I cant remember where I found it. I have it saved so if you want it PM me email


----------



## noop

Was having a play with HDwall. Using the wallpaper in the download section I edited it for the HD2 screen


----------



## Pezza4u

That looks cool ^^^ :thumb:



noop said:


> Sorry no link, as I cant remember where I found it. I have it saved so if you want it PM me email


PM sent


----------



## mistryn

noop said:


> Was having a play with HDwall. Using the wallpaper in the download section I edited it for the HD2 screen


if you dont mind me asking but how did you change the background?
All ive managed to do is create a orange carbon effect when you scroll thorugh menu settings


----------



## Shiny

You need to download HDWall to your desktop pc/laptop and you can create them from there then upload to your phone.


----------



## noop

mistryn said:


> if you dont mind me asking but how did you change the background?
> All ive managed to do is create a orange carbon effect when you scroll thorugh menu settings


As Shiny mentioned, download HDwall from XDA developers (I can email you the cab if you PM me your email) and create in there. It was pretty easy to do as it was just an edit of the existing wallpaper onthe download section here.

Alternatively, I guess you could crop the DW wallpaper and save onto the phone as a Jpeg and save as background


----------



## mistryn

For the past few days I have been getting the issues with sending text messages. They would sit in my outbox for a day or 2 and then send the lot in one go which is annoying. I sent a text to my boss at 3pm but it was sent 3am following morning :lol: I wondered why no one was replying to me :lol: until I got a phone call from a mate asking what my reply was :lol:
I downloaded the sms fix off the website but yet still problems occur. I phoned up vodafone and they say the headset automatically updates but if it doesnt then you get problem as i mentioned. His answer was to switch handset on and off every couple of days so it can download updates for services you use (I thought it may have been BS)
But I had to remove sim, turn on handset and then re insert sim, and lo and behold texts were being sent instantly


----------



## Shiny

I can't see how it automatically updates as you physically have to install the updates.

Not had any problems with mine though, other than New Years Eve.


----------



## adam151082

im selling my HTC HD2 £300, would prefer collection as i dont have pay pal. please phone me on 07904832997.
i poted this a couple of days ago but it disapeared


----------



## Shiny

Adam, you will need to read this thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50607


----------



## Pezza4u

mistryn said:


> For the past few days I have been getting the issues with sending text messages. They would sit in my outbox for a day or 2 and then send the lot in one go which is annoying. I sent a text to my boss at 3pm but it was sent 3am following morning :lol: I wondered why no one was replying to me :lol: until I got a phone call from a mate asking what my reply was :lol:
> I downloaded the sms fix off the website but yet still problems occur. I phoned up vodafone and they say the headset automatically updates but if it doesnt then you get problem as i mentioned. His answer was to switch handset on and off every couple of days so it can download updates for services you use (I thought it may have been BS)
> But I had to remove sim, turn on handset and then re insert sim, and lo and behold texts were being sent instantly


There's a new rom out, try that


----------



## mistryn

Pezza4u said:


> There's a new rom out, try that


ive just read the new rom 1.66 but ive slowly managed to get it with the tweeks and ill lose them all again if i re flash the phone
Also will I lose all my contacts/text messages ifi upgrade the rom?

thanks for email noop:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

How cool is this! A PS1 emulator and blutooth games controller!


----------



## Danno1975

noop said:


> It has already crashed on me once in a week!


Thanks for the review:thumb:

Windows mobile always used to crash on my old ipaq, gave up on it in the end, then work got us blackberrys which are boring but never go wrong (great when the server AC fails at 4 am!!!)

My Samsung F480 is up soon and whilst its handy, email client for Hotmail, MP3 and web access, I had to download opera as the built in browser is awful the email client is boring and basic (like texting) and the MP3 player is not worth using, I have 7g of music and searching it is woefull.

So I am exited about the prospect of an upgrade to a more polished smart phone, short list is for windows 6.5 HTC HD2, Samsung Omnia Lite, or for Android the HTC desire http://www.mobiles.co.uk/vodafone-htc-desire.html

Whats the user interface like for the email client??, any good apps for windows etc?

Cheers


----------



## MeganeChick

i have been considering the iPhone 3GS vs HTC HD2 vs SE Experia X10

generally reviews i have read seem to suggest that the HTC HD2 might not be the one for those who like to text or email a lot - due to the keyboard - something about how after pressing a key, you have to lift your finger off very carefully - as a swerve to the left or right will actually select the next key along?

I have also heard that the screen is too sensitive and selects things whilst trying to scroll; e.g. in the phone book menu (ends up calling people when you are just trying to scroll through)

Reviews of the Experia X10 seem to suggest that its a great phone yet it has some issues with the sensitivity of the screen also, more that it isn't as responsive as you would like it to be. I thought i noticed this in some of the youtube videos that review it

seems like the iPhone is the best for me so far - except for the camera - I currently have an 8mp camera and fanastic video too (LG Renoir) so is going to kill me going down to 3mp, but it seems that most other things make up for it with the iPhone?

I suppose with these phones is that you have to weigh up what you want it for most - photos / internet / emails etc

I had heard that there is meant to be another iPhone out this summer that might have a 5mp camera? anyone heard this?


----------



## Scotty Pro

Have a look on youtube at the HTC Desire reviews, there is also some from the Tech websites. Its a fantastic phone, real fast and uses Android with Sense. Way better than windows mobile, in fact, coming from an Apple guy I would say it beats the current iPhone.
My contract is due on 4th May and I'm definitely getting the Desire, been researching it for the whole of this week.


----------



## Pezza4u

MeganeChick said:


> generally reviews i have read seem to suggest that the HTC HD2 might not be the one for those who like to text or email a lot - due to the keyboard - something about how after pressing a key, you have to lift your finger off very carefully - as a swerve to the left or right will actually select the next key along?
> 
> I have also heard that the screen is too sensitive and selects things whilst trying to scroll; e.g. in the phone book menu (ends up calling people when you are just trying to scroll through)


There are tweaks for these so they aren't really an issue  You can change the keyboard and sensitivity of the screen :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

And don't forget Swype!


----------



## Danno1975

Thats cool Lloyd, even better than the old Graffiti on Palm Pilots, Can you get Swype for Android mobi's?


----------



## MeganeChick

wow i hadn't heard about Swype before :-o looks very good!


----------



## Shiny

Looks like they have an Andriod beta http://www.swypeinc.com/


----------



## EastUpperGooner

i really don't know whether to get this or wait for the desire. :/


----------



## Danno1975

EastUpperGooner said:


> i really don't know whether to get this or wait for the desire. :/


Desire, its what I think I'll go for.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Hmm, I'm also thinking that when the desire comes out they will reduce the tarriffs on the HD2.

I'll give o2 a call tommorow and ask.


----------



## Geetarman

Wouldn't hold your breath, Virgin have just increased the HD2 package, was a great deal yesterday at £30 p/m, today it's £35 same as most of the others.

HTC Desire for me when my current contract runs out, not much in it I think but having Android 2.1 and the market place just wins it for me. If only the HD2 was on Android!


----------

